# The Rogue Thread



## Rob Fisher

I'm starting a new thread for the Rogue BF because I have a feeling this one is going to get some serious traction! Rogue Authentic modded by Cat Fish in the USA.




And to kick it off here is a Rob's Ramblings on my first build on it!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Imthiaz Khan

Thanks for opening a thread dedicated to this atty @Rob Fisher 
Can't wait to see the video


----------



## Riaz

Great vid @Rob Fisher


----------



## johan

Thanks for the informative video Rob, but not for a mouth-to-lung, single coil guy like me.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jakey

wow wow wow!


----------



## Benjamin Cripps

Great video @Rob Fisher!! I cannot wait to get mine!


----------



## Rob Fisher

johan said:


> Thanks for the informative video Rob, but not for a mouth-to-lung, single coil guy like me.



100% @johan this atty is for Dual Coilers and Lung Hitters!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> I'm starting a new thread for the Rogue BF because I have a feeling this one is going to get some serious traction! Rogue Authentic modded by Cat Fish in the USA.
> 
> View attachment 25437
> 
> 
> And to kick it off here is a Rob's Ramblings on my first build on it!




Super vid @Rob Fisher !
Down to the point and very concise - thanks !
Looks super

I wanted to ask you if the airflow is adjustable at all?


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> Super vid @Rob Fisher !
> Down to the point and very concise - thanks !
> Looks super
> 
> I wanted to ask you if the airflow is adjustable at all?



I can't actually work that one out... I have turned it a few times but it feels the same... will play some more Hi Ho.


----------



## Andre

Rob Fisher said:


> I'm starting a new thread for the Rogue BF because I have a feeling this one is going to get some serious traction! Rogue Authentic modded by Cat Fish in the USA.
> 
> View attachment 25437
> 
> 
> And to kick it off here is a Rob's Ramblings on my first build on it!



Understatement of the year: "I have a few screwdrivers"
Best news of the year: One authentic Rogue is going to Koringberg. Thank you, you . Cannot wait to try it after hearing your impressions.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Benjamin Cripps

Thanks to @JakesSA for the great service (as always), my Rogue is up and running and its GREAT!!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

It appears that the Rogues from Catfish Atty's are also clones... good clones but clones all the same... well that's according to Super-X's ramblings last night.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Keyaam

Benjamin Cripps said:


> Thanks to @JakesSA for the great service (as always), my Rogue is up and running and its GREAT!!


You just spoilt my day. I was hoping to have mine on friday but seems ill have to be patient.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Keyaam

Rob Fisher said:


> It appears that the Rogues from Catfish Atty's are also clones... good clones but clones all the same... well that's according to Super-X's ramblings last night.


I thought they were clones at that price.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Benjamin Cripps

Keyaam said:


> You just spoilt my day. I was hoping to have mine on friday but seems ill have to be patient.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I couldn't wait mate, I drove to vapeclub to collect mine!  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Genosmate

Rob Fisher said:


> It appears that the Rogues from Catfish Atty's are also clones... good clones but clones all the same... well that's according to Super-X's ramblings last night.


I like authentic preferably but I'd like to know what everyone thinks of the Vape Club clone?


----------



## Imthiaz Khan

Benjamin Cripps said:


> Thanks to @JakesSA for the great service (as always), my Rogue is up and running and its GREAT!!



@Genosmate, seems to be good as per comments from @Benjamin Cripps


----------



## Benjamin Cripps

@Genosmate, it really is a great clone, the flavor is unbelievable! The airflow is really good too. And the bf job done by @JakesSA is perfect! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Benjamin Cripps said:


> @Genosmate, it really is a great clone, the flavor is unbelievable! The airflow is really good too. And the bf job done by @JakesSA is perfect!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Is the airflow adjustable @Benjamin Cripps ?


----------



## Benjamin Cripps

@Silver, it does have adjustable airflow, if you align the slits in the top cap with the holes on top of the outer body, the airflow is at its widest, and you can adjust it from there. However, even if you close off the airflow completely, you do seem to still get some air coming through, so it doesn't seem possible to completely shut off the airflow. I must say the change in airflow isn't that noticeable, but it's hard to explain, as the airflow is different. I can say that the airflow does not take anything away from the flavor produced!! And the fact that it is literally leak proof is also a winner!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Benjamin Cripps said:


> @Silver, it does have adjustable airflow, if you align the slits in the top cap with the holes on top of the outer body, the airflow is at its widest, and you can adjust it from there. However, even if you close off the airflow completely, you do seem to still get some air coming through, so it doesn't seem possible to completely shut off the airflow. I must say the change in airflow isn't that noticeable, but it's hard to explain, as the airflow is different. I can say that the airflow does not take anything away from the flavor produced!! And the fact that it is literally leak proof is also a winner!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Thanks, i was just curious. Seems like a great lung hitter. I hardly turn down the airflow on my Nuppin anyway. 

Was chatting to Rob Fisher earlier today and pondering on why the foavour is so good. (I dont have one yet) we speculated its because of the different type of airflow. I.e. Coming from the top, then down, then going back up. Maybe its that. Very unusual and interesting.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## bjorncoetsee

How does the airflow compare to the atomic if one of its widest airhole is open? Thats my sweetspot on the atomic, open on one big airhole


----------



## Andre

At last had time to coil and wick my Rogue. Only designed for dual coils.

7 wraps of 27 g Kanthal around a 2.5 mm mandrel. Came out at 0.58 ohms. Slanted the coils for 3 mm ceramic wicks.
The Rogue gives me great and crisp flavour. The throat hit is wow! Very effective atomizer.

Air flow control: I have tried it wide open and half throttle. There is quite a difference for me. But, it is not easy to adjust as you cannot see the air slots. You basically have to take the top cap off, turn it over to look inside and adjust. Then put it back with the air slots more or less directly above the coils. I only do mouth to lung hits, on whatever atomizer. On this one I have to have the air quite open otherwise the throat hit it too much, even for me.

As @Rob Fisher said, extremely easy to build the Rogue. Easiest dual coils I have tried to date.

This one is a keeper for sure - thanks again Skipper. And, as @Benjamin Cripps remarked above, being leak free makes the Rogue a real winner.






PS: Could be because I was testing the Rogue, but feels to me it hits you hard (sorry @johan) - the nic hit that is.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## johan

Nice short and sweet review @Andre, but please stop hitting yourself with the Rogue .

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## bjorncoetsee

Andre said:


> At last had time to coil and wick my Rogue. Only designed for dual coils.
> 
> 7 wraps of 27 g Kanthal around a 2.5 mm mandrel. Came out at 0.58 ohms. Slanted the coils for 3 mm ceramic wicks.
> The Rogue gives me great and crisp flavour. The throat hit is wow! Very effective atomizer.
> 
> Air flow control: I have tried it wide open and half throttle. There is quite a difference for me. But, it is not easy to adjust as you cannot see the air slots. You basically have to take the top cap off, turn it over to look inside and adjust. Then put it back with the air slots more or less directly above the coils. I only do mouth to lung hits, on whatever atomizer. On this one I have to have the air quite open otherwise the throat hit it too much, even for me.
> 
> As @Rob Fisher said, extremely easy to build the Rogue. Easiest dual coils I have tried to date.
> 
> This one is a keeper for sure - thanks again Skipper. And, as @Benjamin Cripps remarked above, being leak free makes the Rogue a real winner.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS: Could be because I was testing the Rogue, but feels to me it hits you hard (sorry @johan) - the nic hit that is.





Andre said:


> At last had time to coil and wick my Rogue. Only designed for dual coils.
> 
> 7 wraps of 27 g Kanthal around a 2.5 mm mandrel. Came out at 0.58 ohms. Slanted the coils for 3 mm ceramic wicks.
> The Rogue gives me great and crisp flavour. The throat hit is wow! Very effective atomizer.
> 
> Air flow control: I have tried it wide open and half throttle. There is quite a difference for me. But, it is not easy to adjust as you cannot see the air slots. You basically have to take the top cap off, turn it over to look inside and adjust. Then put it back with the air slots more or less directly above the coils. I only do mouth to lung hits, on whatever atomizer. On this one I have to have the air quite open otherwise the throat hit it too much, even for me.
> 
> As @Rob Fisher said, extremely easy to build the Rogue. Easiest dual coils I have tried to date.
> 
> This one is a keeper for sure - thanks again Skipper. And, as @Benjamin Cripps remarked above, being leak free makes the Rogue a real winner.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS: Could be because I was testing the Rogue, but feels to me it hits you hard (sorry @johan) - the nic hit that is.


Maybe we can just make our own indicator on the rda to indicate where the airflow is at? One small marking on the Top airflow cap, and one small marking on the rda, if they align,we know its open wide?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

bjorncoetsee said:


> Maybe we can just make our own indicator on the rda to indicate where the airflow is at? One small marking on the Top airflow cap, and one small marking on the rda, if they align,we know its open wide?


Sounds like a good idea.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

There is no question this atty is a cut above the rest... it just slipped in without much fan fare and it's awesome!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riaz

@Andre do you wraps your coils around the ceramic wick or first wrap and then thread the wick through?


----------



## Andre

Riaz said:


> @Andre do you wraps your coils around the ceramic wick or first wrap and then thread the wick through?


First wrap the coil, then push-screw in the ceramic. With ekowool I sock the wick in a mandrel and wrap ugly coil directly.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Benjamin Cripps

Andre said:


> Sounds like a good idea.



I agree, I am going to try that out. Thanks!

I have been vaping on the rogue since saturday and I agree @Rob Fisher, it really is a cut above the rest!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## bjorncoetsee

Received my rogue rda this morning. Comes in a nice little box.
Im a single coil guy, so it was n bit difficult to build a dual coil that heats up evenly.
28g, 8 wraps around that little blue screw driver u get with most rba's, dont know if its 2mm?
Anyway, comes out at 0.6 ohms.
Airflow is always open, even if closed fully. There has to be some sort of hack to fix this issue?
Flavor is great,better than my atomic (only rda I ever used,except the rm2).
Almost sits flushed on my reo grand lp.
The 510 pin isnt adjustable though because of the bf modification.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki

Finally collected my rogue today from @JakesSA  

So here is my first build. Nothing fancy here. Just my go to dual coil build.

Dual coil
26g
2.5mm ID
8 wraps
0.5ohms
Kgd wick

Initial Impressions on the Rogue: Outstanding flavour, and packs a lot more punch than the Nuppin which tends to smooth things out a lot.

Will report back more in a few days

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

I'm really interested to hear you feedback @Yiannaki! I have tried so many of these dual coil BF atties and not one came close to impressing me for flavour... the Rouge is very different... I don't know if it was just the first one I built decent coils for if it's just a great design!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## VapeSnow

Tell me will a single parallel 26g 4 wraps 2.4mm I'd 0.3 ohm work in this atty. Or is it only made for dual. 

Myself and @Gert built this single coil in the Odin today and Vaped with both airholes open and the flavor was amazing. 

So my only question is will a single coil work here?


----------



## Andre

VapeSnow said:


> Tell me will a single parallel 26g 4 wraps 2.4mm I'd 0.3 ohm work in this atty. Or is it only made for dual.
> 
> Myself and @Gert built this single coil in the Odin today and Vaped with both airholes open and the flavor was amazing.
> 
> So my only question is will a single coil work here?


It does not have an air slot for single coils like the Odin, but if you have both air slots open with a single coil in the Odin, I see no reason why it will not work on the Rogue. Only way find out is to try.


----------



## VapeSnow

Andre said:


> It does not have an air slot for single coils like the Odin, but if you have both air slots open with a single coil in the Odin, I see no reason why it will not work on the Rogue. Only way find out is to try.


Okay Thx Andre I will get myself one

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Very interesting to hear your feedback @Yiannaki - and thanks for sharing

Am liking to hear that it packs a punch versus the Nuppin smoothing effect that we have observed

Please let us know more as you go

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Morne

Any good builds someone wanna share? Maybe a pic or two?


----------



## Andre

Still quite impressed with the Rogue atomizer. Really packs a punch - great for my Matador tobacco joose. Reosmods now offers it as the RM 7! - http://www.reosmods.com/index.php?p...category_id=32&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=3

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Raslin

@Andre, thanks for the link to this thread, I just built a 0.4 ohm slanted build on the rogue. Definite improvement in flavour and vapour. it does have a hectic throat hit though, using a narrow drip-tip helps quite a bit.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raslin

@Andre, thanks for the link to this thread, I just built a 0.4 ohm slanted build on the rogue. Definite improvement in flavour and vapour. it does have a hectic throat hit though, using a narrow drip-tip helps quite a bit.
View attachment 28587


----------



## Andre

Raslin said:


> @Andre, thanks for the link to this thread, I just built a 0.4 ohm slanted build on the rogue. Definite improvement in flavour and vapour. it does have a hectic throat hit though, using a narrow drip-tip helps quite a bit.


Yip, I love the throat hit on the Rogue. Great coiling there.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Viper_SA

Just got my Rogue 2nd hand from @Morne 
Quick 0.5 ohm build. Dual coils, 45 degree angled, 26G, 7 wraps. This little atty kicks ass in the flavor department! Very decent clouds too. I do detect a difference in airflow when turning the top ring, but not too much. Wide open on a wide bore drip tip is perfect for me though. I wanted to buy Morne's BF Odin, but it was already sold, so glad I got this little one. Might be my favorite atty to date, lol

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Andre

Viper_SA said:


> Just got my Rogue 2nd hand from @Morne
> Quick 0.5 ohm build. Dual coils, 45 degree angled, 26G, 7 wraps. This little atty kicks ass in the flavor department! Very decent clouds too. I do detect a difference in airflow when turning the top ring, but not too much. Wide open on a wide bore drip tip is perfect for me though. I wanted to buy Morne's BF Odin, but it was already sold, so glad I got this little one. Might be my favorite atty to date, lol


Great stuff. And how are you liking the bottom feeding?


----------



## Rob Fisher

I still think the Rouge is one of the very best dual BF atties around!


----------



## Viper_SA

Don't ask @Andre .....
I found a little vape shop in Vanderbijlpark in the vaal yesterday. Walked out with a bottle of NCV StrawBshake, Bombies 'nana Cream and the guys 2nd hand Terminator  It's still nice to drip at home, but on the move the bottom feeding works great. Still over-and-under-squonking from time to time, and the fact that the bottle level influences the amount squonked still catches me out a bit, but overall it's good. Not planning on shelling out the cash for a Reo just yet, lol, but it's good. 

The easy of squonking has made me go down to 3mg from 6mg though  Had a few head-rushy moments in the last few days

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raslin

Brilliant bf attie. Which bf single coil attie is the best comparison for flavour?


----------



## Andre

Raslin said:


> Brilliant bf attie. Which bf single coil attie is the best comparison for flavour?


The RM2, the Cyclone or the Chalice.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## johan

Raslin said:


> Brilliant bf attie. Which bf single coil attie is the best comparison for flavour?



RM2 for me personally.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## free3dom

I wholeheartedly agree, the RM2 is a flavour monster - best flavour I've ever had off any tank or dripper - even dripping the juice straight on my tongue isn't as good 

It's a tight draw though, but that only aids in the intensity of the flavour

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Christos

First build on the rogue (bf conversion done by @JakesSA and very impressively done with a PEEK insulator as well)as follows:

Dual Coil
7 wraps 24 AWG
2.5 mm Internal Diameter
0.4 Ohms
Japanese cotton

Impressions:

Very nice flavor.
Air flow is enough. I love that i don't have to play with the airflow and it seems to be what I want.
Almost impossible to get it to leak is a huge plus.
Heat from the RDA is not bad. Not as hot as some other RDA's I have used recently.

Negative aspects: damn negative post screws that you need to wind the coil under. I prefer post holes that you slip the coil through.

Overall:
This rogue is heading for my all day RDA.
Flavor is great and airflow is decent.

Ill post pics of my next build soon.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Andre

Christos said:


> First build on the rogue (bf conversion done by @JakesSA and very impressively done with a PEEK insulator as well)as follows:
> 
> Dual Coil
> 7 wraps 24 AWG
> 2.5 mm Internal Diameter
> 0.4 Ohms
> Japanese cotton
> 
> Impressions:
> 
> Very nice flavor.
> Air flow is enough. I love that i don't have to play with the airflow and it seems to be what I want.
> Almost impossible to get it to leak is a huge plus.
> Heat from the RDA is not bad. Not as hot as some other RDA's I have used recently.
> 
> Negative aspects: damn negative post screws that you need to wind the coil under. I prefer post holes that you slip the coil through.
> 
> Overall:
> This rogue is heading for my all day RDA.
> Flavor is great and airflow is decent.
> 
> Ill post pics of my next build soon.


Great stuff. Yeah mine lives permanently on my Woodvils on which one does not want any leaking or condensation.


----------



## Christos

@Andre, 

I am very impressed. 6mg in the rogue had me buzzing like a fridge.
I cant get over how well this thing preforms and tastes. 
I cant recommend vapeclub enough for the conversion either

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Viper_SA

Couldn't sleep, so I was determined to make this work. Did a quad coil, 2.4mm ID, 26 awg Kanthal A1 slanted coil setup. Came to around 0.3 Ohm. Quite a warm vape compared to the same resistance with dual 24 awg on the Derringer. Best flavor to date on the Rogue. Will post some of the crappy pics later, keep in mind they were taken at 02:00 in the morning 

Running it on a Terminator mod, with the same juice as the other Terminator/Derringer combo, and the flavor is the closest I have gotten it to date. Not an easy build, because of the negative post wrap around, as @Christos has pointed out. Winding in opposite direction on each negative is a b!tch.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Raslin

That is quite impressive.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Christos

I'm tempted to try a quad coil but my happy wire is 24 awg.
I would swear the atty a few times. 

My next experiment will be vertical coils.


----------



## Andre

Viper_SA said:


> Couldn't sleep, so I was determined to make this work. Did a quad coil, 2.4mm ID, 26 awg Kanthal A1 slanted coil setup. Came to around 0.3 Ohm. Quite a warm vape compared to the same resistance with dual 24 awg on the Derringer. Best flavor to date on the Rogue. Will post some of the crappy pics later, keep in mind they were taken at 02:00 in the morning
> 
> Running it on a Terminator mod, with the same juice as the other Terminator/Derringer combo, and the flavor is the closest I have gotten it to date. Not an easy build, because of the negative post wrap around, as @Christos has pointed out. Winding in opposite direction on each negative is a b!tch.
> 
> View attachment 34586
> View attachment 34587


Yes, most impressive. Rebuilt one of mine last night (26 g, dual, 2.5 mm ID, slanted, 0.5 ohms) - not even a remote chance that I would attempt 4 coils in there.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Christos

As promised here is my build on the rogue. 
Decided not to go with vertical coils because horizontal ones work just great. 

8 Wraps
24 awg
2.5 mm ID 
.5 ohms 
Japanese cotton.

Flavour is great and the vapour production is unexpectedly dense. 
Its like a smoke storm in my office with 50/50 pg/vg.

Reactions: Like 3


----------

